# Faxen mit Gentoo

## aZZe

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit Gentoo Faxe verschicken. Ich möchte jetzt hier keinen Server aufsetzen sondern nur lediglich mal hin und wieder aus OpenOffice heraus ein Fax versenden. Ich habe eine AVM Fritz card PCI und habe auch schon alle nötigen Sachen im kernel eingebunden. Die isdn4k-utils, die capi4k-utils, hylafx und ppp sind auch emerged. habe nun mal versucht mit faxsetup loszustarten nur stieß ich dort schon auf mein erstes Problem. Faxsetup hat mir angeboten mein Modem zu installieren. Jo dachte ich das ist doch fein nur wollte er nun auch wissen wo sich mein modem befindet. Ja wo befindet es sich denn? Hmmmmm...... wusste ich natürlich nicht. Wo befindet sich also mein "ISDN-Modem" und wie muss ich weiter fortfahren? 

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## JensZ

du brauchst noch fcpci (den capi treiber für passive AVM-karten)

und hylafax capi, damit hylafax auch mit der ISDN-Karte arbeiten kann,

allerdings gibt's es das soweit ich gesehen hab nicht im portage-verzeichnis,

du mußt es dir allso direkt bei avm ziehen...

----------

## aZZe

Hmmm bei AVM habe ich nur den fcpci gefunden, der aber auch im portage tree vorhanden ist. Hylafax capi habe ich dort nicht gefunden. Wo soll der sich denn befinden. Bitte mit link.

----------

## JensZ

so schwer ist das aber nicht zu finden...

ftp://ftp.avm.de/tools/capi4hylafax.linux/capi4hylafax-01.02.02.tar.gz

----------

## aZZe

O.K. habs installiert und wie gehts nun weiter? Wo befindet sich nun meine ISDN Karte?

----------

## JensZ

du hast was installiert? alles?

----------

## aZZe

Ja ja die ganzen Treiber im kernel eingebunden usw. isdn4k-utils und die cape4k-utils installiert, sowie hylafax, hylafax capi und fcpci. Nun muss ich doch "faxsetup" ausführen oder nicht? Nur möchte faxsetup auch meine ISDN kArte installieren und will wissen, wo sie sich befindet. Nur das konnte ich ihm nicht mitteilen, da ich es nicht weiß.

----------

## JensZ

hmm ich würde das Hylafax-setup ausführen und die Modemauswahl

auslassen und danach dasy capi4hylfax setup ausführen

----------

## aZZe

Hmmm ein capi4hylfax gibt es bei mir nicht. Nur capifax und capifaxrcvd.

----------

## aZZe

Hmmm faxt denn keiner hier mit Gentoo   :Confused: 

----------

## gfc

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Hmmm faxt denn keiner hier mit Gentoo  

 

das teil hat doch sicher ein Readme dabei oder?

----------

## aZZe

Ja schon ich kapier das auch alles nur will ich jetzt wissen wo mein ISDN-Modem ist!!!! "faxsetup" möchte gern so nett sein und mein modem  sprich mein ISDN-Modem installieren. Nur wo isses?

----------

## amigafan

Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem: Seid ihr schon weitergekommen?

----------

## moe

Den Treiber deiner Karte von AVM saugen, in einem von den beiden rpms gibts ein /usr/lib/isdn oder so, da ist die Frimwaredatei für deinen Controller drin, also das auspacken.

Eine /etc/capi erstellen (in irgendnem rpm ist ne Beispieldatei, evtl. auch bei capi4kutils)

rc-update add capi default

Zuerst Faxsetup ausführen und bei addmodem oder so nein sagen.

capi4hylafax entpacken, ./install ausführen, und dein Hylafax wird automatisch gekonfigt. Falls er die Hylafax-Installation nicht findet, einen symlink von /var/spool/fax nach /var/spool/hylafax (oder umgekehrt?) anlegen.

c2faxrecv müsste von capi4hylafax in der /etc/inittab liegen, also auch automatisch gestartet werden.

Wenn du die Serverfunktionalität von Hylafax nicht brauchst, kannst du auch nur mit den capi4hylafax-tools arbeiten, c2faxrecv empfängt eh ohne Hylafax's Zutun und c2faxsend sendet halt, ein par Skripte drumrum und es geht auch ohne Hylafax..

Das war jetzt ausm Gedächtnis, muss also nicht 100%ig richtig sein..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## morlix

kann es sein das du nur wissen moechtest wie deine isdn karte unter /dev lautet?

wenn ja wuerde ich mal unter /proc/isdn oder so versuchen ein paar infos zu bekommen!

grZ morlix

PS: habe ubrigens vor mir am WE eine isdn karte zu kaufen, kann also ein howto o.ae. posten wenn interesse besteht...

----------

## AustrianCoder

Ich wollte vor einem Jahr mit Gentoo faxen. Das ging auch, doch empfangen nicht. Und das Größte Problem: So viele Packete die richtig Verwirrung stifftem können.

Vielleicht hat sich da ja seint einem Jahr was getan.

----------

## spiralvoice

Ich möchte auch mit Gentoo faxen machen, nur leider scheint es noch 

Probleme mit Kernel 2.6.x zu geben, neue capi4k-utils sind erforderlich, die

noch nicht in Portage drin sind, mehr Infos in meinem Thread, ein kleines

Howto wäre auch nicht schlecht: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=150257

----------

